
Analyzing 10+ Years of My Facebook Data - leerob
https://www.leejamesrobinson.com/blog/analyzing-10-years-of-facebook-data/
======
tjwds
> Inside of the friends.html file, you can find the exact dates you added _or
> removed someone as a friend_.

(emphasis mine)

Oof. I'm not sure I want to take a trip down that memory lane.

